
Is there any place to sell databases/data? - istinspring
Don&#x27;t even know how to start after the title. But ok, i&#x27;m working with data for year, primarily collecting structured data from different kind of websites (from e-commerce, finance, to business directoriess and twitter). But is there websites where i can try to sell this data to people who might need it?
======
wirddin
A few which seems to be online right now: [0]
[http://www.bigdataexchange.com/homepage/buyersellers/](http://www.bigdataexchange.com/homepage/buyersellers/)
[1] [http://exelate.com/products/data-
marketplace/](http://exelate.com/products/data-marketplace/) [2]
[http://www.qlik.com/products/data-market](http://www.qlik.com/products/data-
market)

~~~
istinspring
what keywords did you use? I tried "database marketplace", "data to sale"
without much success.

~~~
wirddin
"buy sell data", "data marketplace", "big data marketplace", etc.

------
egor83
Try asking at Datasets subreddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/datasets](https://www.reddit.com/r/datasets)

------
istinspring
To clarify. It's serious volumes with hundreds of thousands of records. Which
could be used for research (ML and so on)

